# PS3 or Xbox 360?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I like the ps3 because of the blue-ray player, other than that what advantage does it have over the xbox360?

Have they cured the Red Ring of Death yet?


----------



## dodgy bob (Aug 4, 2007)

get the 360 and call of duty 4 on live then prepare to lose your social life!! you have been warned


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Apparently the red ring is sorted. I'd go 360, a better all rounder


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm really not into computer games in any way, but after Johnnyopolis convinced me to have a go at Guitar Hero on the sexbox 360, and I found I could play along to one of my favourite Pearl Jam songs, I'm going to save up for one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

does 360 play blue-ray?

since part of the appeal of the ps3 is the blue-ray (having watched blue-ray on ps3, wow)


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got PS3, I think Xbox is probably a better bet today but if the games ever get good enough on PS3 and when the project that Sony are working on to put a Second Life type environment onto PS3 (with HD graphics) comes out, and when they improve the online play environment (tied to that) I think Ps3 will look more appealing. Call of Duty is awesome on PS3.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

From an unbiased (i.e. clueless) persona again, a customer on Thursday showed me a Gran Turismo 5 demo on his PS3, it was absolutely mindblowing. The replays looked like real film footage. And I understand the PS3 is also a blue-ray player too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I can get a ps3 for £350 inc a few games or a blue-ray player for £385 which dosnt play games.

Cheap(ish) blue-ray player I think,

Can 360 play HDDVD?


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

PS3 has blu-ray player built in as standard - XBox needs an add-on to play hi-def DVD's (which will be obselete soon IMO anyways). I looked at both but got the PS3 for the blu-ray player and also FREE on-line gaming (you have to pay for XBox Live i believe). Plus not even all XBox's are hi-def, some of the older ones didn't have an hdmi port as they predated it pretty much. PS3 all the way for me.
PS3 is also a pretty good upscaling SD DVD player...


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I think when Gran Turismo comes out (when is that?) on PS3 it will be amazing - I get the impression just about every car will be available for it and people will be adding more and more cars.


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ive heard nothing but COD4 lately,i've got to admit, i was a devote sony believer, but given the choice now, xbox360 all the way for me,the main advantage MS have seems to be the online aspect of gaming,xboxlive seems to really have it won, hands down :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

PS3 definetly, the quality imo. is alot better, and the features such as blu ray, wireless access etc. wins hands down for me, and will be even better when gran turismo comes out


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

I was always a fanboy of the PS2 and then the PS3, but since having a 360 for a year, im not even sure if ill bother buying a ps3 now just for Granturismo !


Theres loads more games and movies out for the 360 and hd-dvd format


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

The only reason I chose PS3 over xbox was for Gran Turismo. Period.

I have some great games for PS3, and defo think it was worth the money


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

I first got a PS1.

Then I got a PS2.

Then got a PS3.

Then tried a mate's Xbox 360.

Then I traded my PS3 in for a new Xbox 360.

I'm still smiling.

Does that answer your question mate.

Xbox 360 has the edge mate - at the moment.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ps3 IS better value for what you get (wireless built in, free online play, plug and play charge kit)

and yes i have had both xbox 360 & ps3


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ive always been a sony boy but after a play on COD4 today on my friends 360elite i think i fancy an xbox now

Anyone know the line up well though??

Currently it seems if you buy new its

360 Arcade
360
360 Elite

on ebay it seems to be just 360 and 360 premium

Which should i go for??

I want wireless controllers and to be able to connect to my wireless network.. but not worried about super HD or having tons of music or movies on it.

Ta


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

360 all the way!! why buy the ps3 for 1 title (gran turismo) one trick pony!!


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

three six and the zero butt 

all the way


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> The only reason I chose PS3 over xbox was for Gran Turismo. Period.
> 
> I have some great games for PS3, and defo think it was worth the money


Same here, although i've been addicted to Fifa 08 for months!


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Clark said:


> Same here, although i've been addicted to Fifa 08 for months!


Nah PES 2008 all the way, Fifa = pants:lol:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive got the PS3, i have had PS1 and PS2 so PS3 was the next step really, never played an xbox so cant really comment. I only have 2 games for it at the mo, pro evo 2008 and Call Of Duty 4 which online is just superb, so addictive :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> Nah PES 2008 all the way, Fifa = pants:lol:


Dont open a can of worms


----------



## GTIKris (Jul 19, 2007)

I thought the most recent installment of PES had let its crown slip??


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Clark said:


> Dont open a can of worms


Too late..................Again FIFA = PANTS.......:thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

no def not, i think this version of PES is much better than the previous version!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

HC1001 said:


> Too late..................Again FIFA = PANTS.......:thumb:


You're entitled to your opinion, but you are of course wrong!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

oh no not a PES v Fifa argument............... i have these with a couple of my m8s and theres never a winner :lol:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Clark said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but you are of course wrong!


I like your style!! :lol: You sound like my wife :lol: :lol:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Ive always been a sony boy but after a play on COD4 today on my friends 360elite i think i fancy an xbox now
> 
> Anyone know the line up well though??
> 
> ...


*You want the Xbox 360 Premium with the wireless network adaptor, if it doesnt come with an adaptor and your buying from ebay, consider another £60 for the wireless adaptor and dont forget a play+charge kit so you dont have to change the batteries too often.PM Me if you want any more info*


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Shine On said:


> I'm really not into computer games in any way, but after Johnnyopolis convinced me to have a go at Guitar Hero on the sexbox 360, and I found I could play along to one of my favourite Pearl Jam songs, I'm going to save up for one!


Have this on the PS3 (no difference between the two consoles) and am loving it! 

Arguments and differences aside between the two consoles, the xbox is just too expensive when compared to the PS3.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a 360 and adore it, but..........will be getting a PS3 soon just for GT5 (and maybe Resistance:Fall of man )

At £250 (works discount) it's not as bad as when initially introduced, and does come feature packed!


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

robz said:


> *You want the Xbox 360 Premium with the wireless network adaptor, if it doesnt come with an adaptor and your buying from ebay, consider another £60 for the wireless adaptor and dont forget a play+charge kit so you dont have to change the batteries too often.PM Me if you want any more info*


the premium doesn't come with HDMI though does it? for me that would be the only reason for buying an Elite over the premium.

They should do an upgrade kit to HDMI, oh and they need to integrate the HD-DVD player too. seems a bit stupid as an add-on.


----------



## 10993 (Dec 22, 2007)

PS3 all the way, played on both and IMO the Sony wins hands down. Fantastic thing. :thumb:


----------



## ratbag98 (Dec 18, 2007)

winrya said:


> Apparently the red ring is sorted. I'd go 360, a better all rounder


Whilst I'm a 360 owner myself, I should point out that the red ring issue is not sorted - they simply extended the warranty to 3 years and acknowledged the problem. I'm on my second 360 now (the day Colin McRae died, I had a game of Dirt in his honour - two minutes in the machine got the red ring).

Other down-sides:

1. It sounds like a jet engine at full reheat when you play a game off DVD (not the hard disk). I exaggerate a little, but compared to any other console this thing is stupidly loud.

2. If you don't like FPSes or tasteless WWII simulators the "huge choice of games" is massively reduced.

No-one's mentioned the Wii yet - not your sort of games? In terms of quantity of fun with other people in the same room, the Wii beats both the more fully-specified machines hands down.

:devil: Oh, and PES actually tries to simulate football, FIFA looks pretty and simulates previous versions of FIFA.:devil:

Rob.

_Previous consoles: Atari 2600, GB, GBA, GBA SP, DSlite, PSP, PS, PS2 (3 times), 360_


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

the actual gameplay is pretty much exactly the same on both 360 & ps3!!!!! so i dont believe it when people say the ps3 / 360 has better game play than the other

the main difference for me is the dvd, i use mine just as much to watch dvs on, as said the ps3 is very quiet, where as the 360 was so LOOOOOOUD, lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

I havnt mentioned the Wii because as has been pointed out before, its more of a "family/get together" system.

I am leaning more towards the PS3 because of the blue-ray, the winner in the HDDVD war (bit like betamax v vhs war) and the Red Ring of Death is still an issue.


----------



## ratbag98 (Dec 18, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> I havnt mentioned the Wii because as has been pointed out before, its more of a "family/get together" system.
> 
> I am leaning more towards the PS3 because of the blue-ray, the winner in the HDDVD war (bit like betamax v vhs war) and the Red Ring of Death is still an issue.


Probably the right choice today. Enjoy!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

matt1263 said:


> I havnt mentioned the Wii because as has been pointed out before, its more of a "family/get together" system.
> 
> I am leaning more towards the PS3 because of the blue-ray, the winner in the HDDVD war (bit like betamax v vhs war) and the Red Ring of Death is still an issue.


If you look for the new falcon chipsets (identified on the box as 187w instead of 203w) these in theory have sorted the rrod.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

I think it was a pretty shrewd move for MS to have the HD DVD as an add on, if it fails in the format war they can just release a blue ray add on


----------

